# "Machine Tool Reconditioning" book and Scraping Class sign-up sheet



## Richard King 2

I see Nelson has listed the Edward Connelly Book "Machine Tool Reconditioning" above you can down load.  If you want a brand new hard copy, let me know as I am selling them.  Send me a PM or fill in the Class sign up sheet and put Connelly Book where it says what class.   I also have them on that popular site that sells stuff under Surface Plates or Biax.
Have a wonderful day   tinyurl.com/kingway    <----my signup sheet


----------



## benmychree

Hi Rich, I bought my copy when books were still cheap -------- !


----------



## Richard King 2

Yeah I have a copy a guy bought in 1956 for $10.75.  I plan on selling it for (asking) 100 times that on Ebay


----------



## benmychree

That sounds more like a "wishing price", rather than an "asking price", then there is the "selling price"; I see a lot of that on E Bay.  There are certain items that I see that they have literally been listed for years, for the same ridiculous price.
I looked at my copy, in 1967, I paid $14.95; inflation considered, that is about the same money as is being asked for new copies today!


----------



## Bob Korves

The one on this site is downloadable.  You can't beat free.  Even if you print it out it will be cheaper than any other source.


----------



## Rex Walters

Amazing book. Tough haul to read, but quite educational. I’m glad I bought the actual book, though. 
Particularly since it wakes me up every time it slips out of my hands while reading ....


----------



## Bob Korves

I received my hard bound copy as a gift.  Great book, must be read slowly to catch the nuances, figure out the lingo, and absorb the concepts.  There is a wealth of information in the book.  I have read it cover to cover, twice, and some sections multiple times.


----------



## Rex Walters

I’ve read individual *paragraphs* a half dozen or so times ... usually with a glassy eyed stare, bit of drool, and a complete loss of short-term memory between iterations. (Laugh)


----------



## Bob Korves

Rex Walters said:


> I’ve read individual *paragraphs* a half dozen or so times ... usually with a glassy eyed stare, bit of drool, and a complete loss of short-term memory between iterations. (Laugh)


Yep, it can be like that.  I can also be "AHAH!


----------



## eeler1

mine is bedside also.  great book


----------



## Bill Gruby

John 
  Without getting too deep into the ebay thing, Richard is not that far off on the asking price for his copy. He and I talked about it briefly wheen one copy (Hard cover) was listed for 500 buy it now. It sold for that very price. There was one on Amazon listed for 2000 (No typo). There is a copy on ebay now, it went from 56 to 177 dollars in less than a day. It is in the middle of a bidding war right now,

  "Billy G"
.


----------



## Uglydog

Connelly is solid and worth the price.
However, it can get dreary if I'm not clear on what he is teaching me and why. The text by itself will not teach you scraping. I need a mentor. 
The text refreshes my memory on something that I've already been taught, and provides clarity on the many questions I have.

It is a great compliment to “Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy” and “Holes, Contours and Surfaces” both by Moore , 

I prefer the tree version with binding of all.  

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bob Korves

I like the hard bound paper books, too, a lot more.  But not enough to dig that deeply into my wallet...


----------



## eeler1

wow, now thinking of selling my copy.


----------



## Bob Korves

eeler1 said:


> wow, now thinking of selling my copy.


Jon, the expensive ones are the first printing edition and similar, in nice condition.  Still, kind of silly to me.  I want the information, and I have it, in hard cover, and on my computer...


----------



## vtcnc

I created a website many years ago that uploaded all of the wartime supervisory skills training programs (think Rosie the Riveter War Production) stuff out of the National Archives. PDF'd thousands of pages out of the National Archives and let people download them...maybe 10,000 or more downloads. I saved one hard copy from the Norwich University Library incineration list and still have it on my bookshelf. I had no reason to get another. Years later, when I saw one on Abebooks for $100 and scooped up my second copy and gave the first one to a friend who valued it the same way that I did. 

Information is easily disseminated today, which is what the printing press ushered in many centuries ago...there is no _*good, rational*_ reason in my mind to have a hard copy with today's technology (if you have technology access), if it weren't for that feeling in your synapses when you have the book in your hands. Kind of like holding a little piece of history. At least, that is my rationale for the nutty asking prices and when I have to ask for permission from the boss.


----------



## Wheelcock

vtcnc said:


> Kind of like holding a little piece of history. At least, that is my rationale for the nutty asking prices and when I have to ask for permission from the boss.



For those of us who like the paper, there is a pretty good site for comparing online pricing that a buddy at work showed me: http://www.addall.com

As an example, here is Connolly: http://www.addall.com/New/compare.c...hetime=20180324073908&author=&title=&state=AK

It does have some limitations: pretty sure it doesn't grab from Ebay, but it's saved me more than once so thought I'd share


----------



## Richard King 2

I should raise my price on Ebay  for the new ones I'm selling there.

I just did....thanks.  .lol  Be sure to check out my other stuff too.....
I will also listing some Biax Scrapers, used scraped straight-edges on there next week...picking up a retired rebuilders tools tomorrow.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/173234869097


----------



## Bill Gruby

That's a good price Richard. You still have room to go higher.  LOL

 The other one on ebay is sold, I now own it.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Richard King 2

Uglydog said:


> Connelly is solid and worth the price.
> However, it can get dreary if I'm not clear on what he is teaching me and why. The text by itself will not teach you scraping. I need a mentor.
> The text refreshes my memory on something that I've already been taught, and provides clarity on the many questions I have.
> 
> It is a great compliment to “Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy” and “Holes, Contours and Surfaces” both by Moore ,
> 
> I prefer the tree version with binding of all.
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Daryl....Strange of you to say "I need a Mentor"  when you took my class and I gave you copies of books.  I am sure I told you about the Connelly and Moore book in the first place?   Had you ever held a scraper in your hands before I showed you how????  Tutored you?  Introduced you to Dennis my old friend??


----------



## Uglydog

Richard,
Yes!
Exactly my point.
Your mentorship has been and is both valuable and powerful in my learning curve.

Daryl
MN


----------



## aaronpadilla

Bob Korves said:


> The one on this site is downloadable.  You can't beat free.  Even if you print it out it will be cheaper than any other source.



Is it still available? I can't found it


----------



## Richard King 2

Yes I sell them.   I also have them listed on Ebay.  My Handle on there is King Scraping.   Or private message me here.  Thanks


----------



## Richard King 2

The book has a copyright holder who inherited it from The Connelly Brothers.  If you look in new books it says his name under copyright. He has threatened to sue anyone who gives away or sells copies of it.  That is why it no longer is on Scribs or forums on the net.   I live 10 miles from him and resell them.  I sell more copies in the USA then anyone else he tells me.


----------



## Rex Walters

I strongly recommend buying a physical copy from Rich or wherever anyway.

The photos and illustrations are much easier to follow, and more importantly, an ebook won't wake you up when it falls off your lap when you fall asleep after a paragraph or two.


----------



## vtcnc

Richard King 2 said:


> The book has a copyright holder who inherited it from The Connelly Brothers. If you look in new books it says his name under copyright. He has threatened to sue anyone who gives away or sells copies of it. That is why it no longer is on Scribs or forums on the net. I live 10 miles from him and resell them. I sell more copies in the USA then anyone else he tells me.



It has been removed from the H-M forum after he notified me last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

